# Help Identifying Uniform - Winnepeg Cavalry?



## cmm (31 Oct 2006)

Another Uniform to test the skills of forum members:  This picture was taken around the time of the NW Rebellion in Winnipeg.  It was originally believed to be the "Winnipeg Cavalry" But I don't think such a regiment ever existed.  The dashing young man fought the rebels in 1887.  Any ideas what unit this uniform belongs to? I think it is most likely the 90th - Winnipeg Rifles, but I've never seen a Rifles uniform of that era, and I thought rifles wore green and this looks like the style of a scarlet tunic (maybe I've seen too many episodes of Sharp)







Thanks
CMM


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2006)

The only thing I can find that vaguely resembles the Helmet plate, is one from the 13th Scottish Light Dragoons, converted to cavalry in 1904 from the 79th Shefford and Brome Regiment.  (Waterloo and Cowansville, Quebec)

The 5th Princess Louise Dragoon Guards of Ottawa used to have a white plume, but their helmet plates in no way resemble this one.


----------



## retread (31 Oct 2006)

cmm said:
			
		

> I think it is most likely the 90th - Winnipeg Rifles, but I've never seen a Rifles uniform of that era, and I thought rifles wore green and this looks like the style of a scarlet tunic (maybe I've seen too many episodes of Sharp)



I suspect it is the period uniform of the Cavalry School Corps (today The Royal Canadian Dragoons).  I would say it is definitely a cavalry uniform given the style of helmet, the sabre, striped trousers, boots and so forth.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2006)

No.  Not Cavalry Corps School.  It was a beaver in a Star Burst.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2006)

It is more likely a Royal Canadian Artillery helmet plate, or possibly a Royal Canadian Engineer.  He has two strips on his trousers; possibly white.


----------



## Gunplumber (31 Oct 2006)

The uniform has all the hallmarks of a dragoon uniform. Snake belt buckle, gauntlets, riding boots etc. The pants have a Light Cavalry twin stripes whereas Dragoons had a single stripe. The tunic is and early (1870 +-) style with a round collar. The helmet is odd. Only a couple of British Cavalry Regts had this style of helmet. The Americans used this style a lot. I will have to do some more research on this.


----------



## retread (31 Oct 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> No.  Not Cavalry Corps School.  It was a beaver in a Star Burst.



I admit, I wasn't really paying much attention to the helmet plate...which appears to be the coat of arms of Great Britain...I don't know a whole lot about the period in question...but it seems to be the sort of nondescript and indistinct sort of thing the Crown used to give to provincial/militia/reserve/auxiliary forces.


----------



## cmm (31 Oct 2006)

The Dragoon tip led me to www.dragoons.ca where I came across the regiments genealogy which mentions a company of mounted infantry established in Winnipeg in 1885 to fight the NW Rebellion... seems promising, but of course I have no idea what kind of uniform these people would have worn.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2006)

cmm said:
			
		

> The Dragoon tip led me to www.dragoons.ca where I came across the regiments genealogy which mentions a company of mounted infantry established in Winnipeg in 1885 to fight the NW Rebellion... seems promising, but of course I have no idea what kind of uniform these people would have worn.



That unit became B Sqn RCD and then later became LdSH (RC).


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2006)

I am beginning to lean towards it being a Royal Canadian Engineer.  They also used the Snake Belt.  Their trouser stripes would have been red.


----------



## rmacqueen (31 Oct 2006)

From RCD website


----------



## Old Sweat (31 Oct 2006)

George,

As far as I can know we did not have engineers at that time, and certainly not in Western Canada. I wonder if this could have been a member of the Mounted infantry School established at Winnipeg circa 1885.


----------



## George Wallace (31 Oct 2006)

I'm going off the Helmet plate.  This one, found in "Canadian Militia Badges Pre 1914" by Daniel Mazeas, (others that are close are the RCA ones, but they have the cannon under the shield) most closely resembles it:


----------



## Gunplumber (1 Nov 2006)

Doubtful it would be Engineers, They wouldnt wear crossbelts and wouldnt be mounted so they wouldnt have riding boots. Also highly doubtful a Engineer OR would have carried a sword, and it is a Cavalry sword. The helmet plate does look like it is a general style. Could have been worn by many regiments.


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Nov 2006)

I was going to mention the sabre as well. There were several patterns of sword/sabre used by the various regiments and corps and, if I am correct, the engineers used the infantry sword. This weapon had a straight blade and a full basket hilt.


----------



## tomahawk6 (1 Nov 2006)

Would the tunic buttons help solve the mystery ?


----------



## rmacqueen (2 Nov 2006)

Just out of curiosity, what badge did the RCD's use prior to the Boer War?


----------



## RangerRay (2 Nov 2006)

The sabre, light-coloured stripes on the trousers, Wellington boots, and plumed helmet scream cavalry/dragoons to me...my 2c.

EDIT:  And the gauntlets.


----------



## gcros (10 Nov 2006)

It appears the name at the bottom of the picture is William Maguire.

Trooper William Thomas Maguire served in the Winnipeg Troop of Cavalry during the North-West Rebellion. The WTC served in the Lines of Communication, based out of Qu'Appelle, with a strength of 3 Officers, and 35 ORs.

A uniform (which could well be the one in the photograph) worn by Tpr (later Sgt) William Charles Maguire of the WTC, consisting of a blue shell jacket with white facings, white leather crossbelt and black pouch, high black boots and spurs, is in the collection of  the RCA Museum, Shilo.

Most of the Independent Cavalry Troops wore a uniform modelled on the British 13th Hussars, thought often troops wore whatever was available. Annual reports of the Militia Department indicated that at one point the WTC was wearing surplus Artillery uniforms, and these were worn out.

The few photos of the WTC on active service in 1885 show them wearing either white helmets or pillbox caps. This is the fist photo I have seen wearing what appears to be a plumed blue Home Service Pattern helmet.

The name of the WTC was changed to the Winnipeg Troop of Cavalry - Dragoons in 1888 and to the Winnipeg Troop of Dragoons in 1894. It was changed again to the Winnipeg Dragoons in 1898, but the unit was disbanded that year as follows:.

" G.O 27 March 1898: Winnipeg Dragoons - This corps having become non-effective, is struck off the strength of the Active Militia."

The unit had been formed in 1878 (GO 20) with an authorized establishment of 3 Officers and 42 men.

As it was a part-time, volunteer unit, the Winnipeg Troop did not become the Permanent Force B Sqn RCD, as both units co-existed in Winnipeg for a time.  Newspaper articles from 1893 and 1896 mention each unit separately taking part in a military revues, usually with the Winnipg Troop dismounted and the RCD mounted.

What is the source of the photo?

Gord Crossley
The Fort Garry Horse Museum and Archives


----------



## George Wallace (10 Nov 2006)

rmacqueen said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, what badge did the RCD's use prior to the Boer War?



When they were the Cavalry School Corps they wore the Star Burst with a beaver in the center.  When they became the RCD they wore the Royal Cypher of the reigning monarch.  In fact the RCD are the only Regiment authorized two hatbadges, as the Royal Cypher is still an authorized cap badge along with the Springbok.  Unfortunately, it is no longer produced.


----------



## rmacqueen (10 Nov 2006)

Thanks George


----------



## cmm (10 Nov 2006)

Gord,
I'm a relative of Wm Chas Maguire and have been doing some genealogical research.  The family legend is that he was a guard on Riel after Batoche.  Williams brother Loftus also fought Riel with the 90th.  Thanks so much for this information an all those who helped!  

CMM


----------

